# d-hacks power stack??? and ultra burn ???



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

who used the above? looks like a nice stack.

there dnp is the bomb so hoping this is?

just got a free 5 cap sample of both with my adex hcg and clomid order :beer:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

That Ultra Burn is STRONG. Definately suppresses the appetite big time if dieting and holds off any cravings. This is without a doubt stronger than any EPH stack I have tacken in the past.

Downside for me though is that my nads go up inside my stomach, and trying to have a bit with the missus is very strange. It gave me the odd feeling that I wanted to pee during...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

What is the 'Power stack'?

And 'ultra burn'?


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

power stack

30MG 1,3 Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

ultra burn

30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

10mg sibutramine!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

so is the power stack like an eca stack guys? does the same thing as an eca?

have used the sibutramine before and killed my appetite like nothing other. a bit to much infact!, last year i used zion labs reductalean same thing and it did naff all.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bluemoon9 said:


> so is the power stack like an eca stack guys? does the same thing as an eca?


god knows!

but i know D-Hacks know what there doing


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> What is the 'Power stack'?
> 
> And 'ultra burn'?


Power stack is-

30MG 1,3 Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine HCL

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg Caffeine

Ultra burn is the same as power stack but with a added 10mg sibutramine!

I've used the power stack and they are the dogs b0ll0ks mate.

Also used the sibutramine caps and WOW, fasted for 36 hours on them without even a thought of eatin! Only took one cap as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

What's the crack with this guys clen?

He's asking all who's purchased from 10 th of October to e-mail him?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> Power stack is-
> 
> 30MG 1,3 Dimethylamylamine
> 
> ...


Big Ste, definately suppresses the appetite big time. How did it hit you downstairs?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> What's the crack with this guys clen?
> 
> He's asking all who's purchased from 10 th of October to e-mail him?


Don't know mate, haven't used the Clen but its meant to be good... But then again all his products are good so wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

some batches that was sent out wasn't 40mcg as stated. they was 20mcg his supplier fu*ked up and sent him wrong ones. so he giving out free clen to all previous clen order's who got that batch i think. well he is to me anyways  they was still good just not as good as the 1st lot i got that was 40mcg.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Fair play to him on his honesty. That's why he has such a good reputation.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Big Ste, definately suppresses the appetite big time. How did it hit you downstairs?


sibutramine on its own is fine mate, but those stacks are loaded with stim's and yes it gives me wizz d!ck as it will to most if not anybody that takes them sort of stacks! Elite nutrition weight loss stacks had the same effect and d-hacks power stack are the same as them!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

ps: there was only 15 clen tubs he said out of 52 that sold within that time frame that was the wrong dose. so not everyone would of got them.

shows how loyal he is to customer's for even stating that mistake. top guy


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Fair play definitely, that is the honesty and integrity you want to be dealing with in this game.

Respect.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> sibutramine on its own is fine mate, but those stacks are loaded with stim's and yes it gives me wizz d!ck as it will to most if not anybody that takes them sort of stacks! Elite nutrition weight loss stacks had the same effect and d-hacks power stack are the same as them!


Wizz Dick :lol: Ha ha. That's OK then as I thought it was me.

Think I'll wait till the painters are in to run my next few days worth.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone used there dnp and clen, using dnp one day and clen the next for a period of time? Interested in doing this come January


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

r1234 said:


> Has anyone used there dnp and clen, using dnp one day and clen the next for a period of time? Interested in doing this come January


I think you will probably get on with the DNP better by running it EOD. I ran it every day and it was harsh. Had a chat with Fatstuff and he told me how he did it EOD. I gave this a go on his advice and it was much more tolerable and didn't effect my workouts with lethargy issues.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

dt36 said:


> I think you will probably get on with the DNP better by running it EOD. I ran it every day and it was harsh. Had a chat with Fatstuff and he told me how he did it EOD. I gave this a go on his advice and it was much more tolerable and didn't effect my workouts with lethargy issues.


even better do the 125mg cap ed. thats what iam doing as 250mg ed and eod is to much for me. if you did 250mg eod the day you take it it will still be to much!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

dt36 said:


> I think you will probably get on with the DNP better by running it EOD. I ran it every day and it was harsh. Had a chat with Fatstuff and he told me how he did it EOD. I gave this a go on his advice and it was much more tolerable and didn't effect my workouts with lethargy issues.


That's my thinking behind it as it'll be my first tie using dnp, what supplements did you use along side it? Vitamins? Electrolytes...? I'm really looking forward to the effects of dnp eod and clen inbetween days.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

r1234 said:


> Has anyone used there dnp and clen, using dnp one day and clen the next for a period of time? Interested in doing this come January


i used the clen and it was the best ive ever used. 1 tab had me shaking! 2 tabs was madness. but second time round i got a wrong batch and didn't find it all that but its sorted now they sent me 20mcg instead of 40mcg as stated in above previous post's.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

i think you cant get a better fat burning stack like this.

dnp 250mg/ed

t3 100mcg/eod

sibutramine 10mg morn 10mg afternoon

power stack 1 cap in morn.

clen 3 weeks on 2 weeks off.

that is some stack lol

doing the above for a full 12weeks in jan but dnp dose will be 125mg/ed

clen i like 3weeks on 2 off. must have about 10 clen cycle's under my belt lol and thats been the best way for me, never even heard of dnp before i joined here and so glad i did :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

T3 is supposed to eat away at muscle so I don't wanna touch that. I only have access to 250 dnp unfortunately so 250 eod is best I can do, hopefully it won't build up so much in my system eod. Clen is great I actually enjoy using it


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

r1234 said:


> That's my thinking behind it as it'll be my first tie using dnp, what supplements did you use along side it? Vitamins? Electrolytes...? I'm really looking forward to the effects of dnp eod and clen inbetween days.


I basically took the DNP at night on the same day that I trained (training EOD). The following day was fairly low carbs to keep the sweats down when in work.

Supps were generally Vit C, multi vit and a ZMA stack at night. I also took a High 5 Zero tab in water first thing in the morning to balance my body out from sweating during the night. You could also use Dioralyte instead of High5.

Rightly or wrongly, I don't go over the top with running other stuff beside the DNP as I think a lot of it is bro hype built up over the last few years on the internet As soon as 1 person states something, then every man and his dog cut n pastes and tells you that you have to do it.

However, this is only my opinion and any extra supps won't do you any harm. I just didn't buy into the extra stuff needed.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Bluemoon9 said:


> i think you cant get a better fat burning stack like this.
> 
> dnp 250mg/ed
> 
> ...


Will you be taking the Clen and the Power Stack on the same days?


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

r1234 said:


> T3 is supposed to eat away at muscle so I don't wanna touch that. I only have access to 250 dnp unfortunately so 250 eod is best I can do, hopefully it won't build up so much in my system eod. Clen is great I actually enjoy using it


d-hacks now sell 125mg caps buddy :thumb:

ps: t3 isn't as catabolic as you may think! way over hyped. 50mcg is perfect for dnp use's. i wouldn't recommend running dnp without t3 in any case.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Will you be taking the Clen and the Power Stack on the same days?


yes mate. but i only going to take the power stack pre-morning cardio.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

What do ya reckon would be better, dnp 250 eod or 125 ed?


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

if you cant get on with 250mg/ed (to much heat) then 125mg/ed is ideal. 250mg eod your still going to get the major heat on the day you take it so dont see the point fella.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Word of warning about Sibutramine, which is in the Power Stack. It strongly contraindicates with many antidepressants - if you're taking a SSRI (such as Paroxetine) or an Monoamine Oxidase Inhibitor (such as Nardil) you should avoid avoid avoid. Especially with the latter.



Bluemoon9 said:


> d-hacks now sell 125mg caps


There's my post-Christmas cut sorted!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers for the advice, I'm gonna go with 125 caps. What about the use of t3 with it? Yes or no?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> sibutramine on its own is fine mate, but those stacks are loaded with stim's and yes it gives me wizz d!ck as it will to most if not anybody that takes them sort of stacks! Elite nutrition weight loss stacks had the same effect and d-hacks power stack are the same as them!


main difference is the price nearly twice as much compared to enwls, good product though,

i personally used to prefer diamonds labs 30 + eca for some reason got better feeling eg more energetic

does anyone know if diamond labs 30 is still available ?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Bluemoon9 said:


> ps: t3 isn't as catabolic as you may think! way over hyped.


T3 is only catabolic when protein isn't present! Keep your protein high! T3 increases protein synthasis, so if your protein intake is down the next available protein is muscle, so just keep potein high!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Excellent info, I've learned alot over this thread hope the op has aswell!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> main difference is the price nearly twice as much compared to enwls, good product though,
> 
> i personally used to prefer diamonds labs 30 + eca for some reason got better feeling eg more energetic
> 
> does anyone know if diamond labs 30 is still available ?


the power stack is the same thing and even the same price as enwls stack. :confused1:

its the ultra burn thats more expensive coz has the sibutramine in it.

i used the diamonds labs 30 last year and find it to be no difference in energetic to either power stack or enwls


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Word of warning about Sibutramine, which is in the Power Stack. It strongly contraindicates with many antidepressants - if you're taking a SSRI (such as Paroxetine) or an Monoamine Oxidase Inhibitor (such as Nardil) you should avoid avoid avoid. Especially with the latter.
> 
> I use an ssri fluoxetine and was going to use this stack can you tell me more about this if you have info?
> 
> There's my post-Christmas cut sorted!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd get the sibutramine seperate so you can use it as & when needed


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

fair play to them, PCT sorted from them now too


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Sibutramine oh my!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> I use an ssri fluoxetine and was going to use this stack can you tell me more about this if you have info?


Link

Basically you risk Serotonin Syndrome.


----------



## mikec (Oct 20, 2012)

Can I ask a stupid question lads - with the caps, could you pop them open and mix the powder in water or something flavoured (like a pre cardio cider  ) and down them that way?


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

mikec said:


> Can I ask a stupid question lads - with the caps, could you pop them open and mix the powder in water or something flavoured (like a pre cardio cider  ) and down them that way?


Wouldn't recommend it mate, that DNP is nasty stuff, dyes EVERYTHING yellow, can't imagine it would taste all that nice either


----------



## mikec (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheers mate - makes sense alright.

You reckon it'd be doable with the other ones? (burn stack etc)


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

mikec said:


> Can I ask a stupid question lads - with the caps, could you pop them open and mix the powder in water or something flavoured (like a pre cardio cider  ) and down them that way?


Why would you want to?


----------



## mikec (Oct 20, 2012)

Difficulty swallowing capsules - not a huge issue, just be a lot easier if could open, mix and down


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

mikec said:


> Difficulty swallowing capsules - not a huge issue, just be a lot easier if could open, mix and down


Split them open and sniff the powder?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

mikec said:


> Difficulty swallowing capsules - not a huge issue, just be a lot easier if could open, mix and down


I can't imagine it being tasty? I'd have a shot glass with the empty cap and a glass of orange juice to wash it down!


----------



## mikec (Oct 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> I can't imagine it being tasty? I'd have a shot glass with the empty cap and a glass of orange juice to wash it down!


That seems like the best option alright! Was just wondering if there'd be any impact on absorbtion without the capsule, but I'm guessing its not a huge deal, given that DMAA for example was available in a powder form previously anyway.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

mikec said:


> That seems like the best option alright! Was just wondering if there'd be any impact on absorbtion without the capsule, but I'm guessing its not a huge deal, given that DMAA for example was available in a powder form previously anyway.


 if anything it will work quicker as the capsule doesnt need to dissolve


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

just nailed first ultra tab, lets see how it goes.... probably shouldnt have taken it at 6pm but **** it got excited


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You'll regret that come 3am!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I struggle to sleep at night if I take them in the morning!


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

kreig said:


> You'll regret that come 3am!


Not even joking 3 am to 415 wide awake playing on my phone. Usually wake up for a **** at 3 but usually fall straight back to sleep! It's the sibutramine that does it for me I'm sure. Works rho. Killer gym sesh body temps up...


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

How long can you continuously take this for? Is it same sort of 5hing as clen. 2 weeks on 2 off etc


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gsxrthou said:


> Not even joking 3 am to 415 wide awake playing on my phone. Usually wake up for a **** at 3 but usually fall straight back to sleep! It's the sibutramine that does it for me I'm sure. Works rho. Killer gym sesh body temps up...


The first day i took mine i had one at 9am then 3pm and a frappe. Mate i didn't get an ounce of sleep that night lmao. Like you say tho gym was awesome.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

gsxrthou said:


> How long can you continuously take this for? Is it same sort of 5hing as clen. 2 weeks on 2 off etc


Prob best to cycle them as you do build up a tolerance to them like i have mate.

Im on one first thing in the morning before i train then half a tab about 13.00 then another half about 17:30 and i still sleep fine.

The hex ones do not seem as strong as the old circle ones though.


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah I've been being a pussy with just one about 530 2 hours before gym. Il step it up


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

gsxrthou said:


> Ah I've been being a pussy with just one about 530 2 hours before gym. Il step it up


Which ones have you got mate?

The hex ones might not be under dosed i might just be use to them and need a break.

I did try 2 weeks on then switching for 2 weeks with the home made ECA stack but that did nothing for me.


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeh the hex ones.its kind of suppressed my.appetite...using it more for a pre work out boost and it works as long as I eat when I take it. Else feel rough and nearly die ha


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

gsxrthou said:


> Yeh the hex ones.its kind of suppressed my.appetite...using it more for a pre work out boost and it works as long as I eat when I take it. Else feel rough and nearly die ha


Yeah im using it on my cut mate i still get my normal meals in but don't crave any junk whats so ever and get a nice pre work out buzz.


----------

